# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Aide pour cration d'un outil pour faciliter la gestion d'horaire

## orphi

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin de votre aide pour m'aider  grer une situation le plus efficacement possible.

Dans le cadre de certaines activits que j'ai pour le centre d'appel d'une association j'ai t mis en charge
d'amliorer la faon dont les horaires de dner fonctionnent pour les gens qui rpondent au tlphone.

Les critres sont les suivants : 

- Les dpart en dner sont  11h, 12h et 13h
- Il y a une vingtaine de personne pour qui il faut grer les dpart et retour en dner.
- Cette vingtaine de personne ne rpondent pas toute au mme type d'appel, ils ont chacun des skills diffrent qui
leur sont attributs et ne peuvent rpondre qu'a ce type d'appel.
- Une mme personne peut avoir de 1  5 skills
- Pendant les priodes de dner j'ai galement des personnes qui entrent en poste (chiffres de soir).
- L'achat d'un logiciel permettant de faire tout cela est pour le moment exclu. (pas de budget)

J'essai de voir avec quel moyen (excel ?, Access ? autre ?) je pourrais me monter un outil me permettant de faire les horaires de dner rapidement,
facilement et en tenant compte des besoins galement au niveau de mes appels.

Exemple : Si je sais que en bas de 3 personnes pour un skill x je n'aurai pas assez de personnes pour ma
capacit de rponse j'aimerais que l'outil m'avise automatiquement.

Avez vous une ide ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journe.  :8-):

----------

